# Need some healing prayers for my boy Red (some graphic photos -- beware!)



## beau159 (Oct 4, 2010)

So I thought I'd be good to go on major injuries, since my old horse Beau has to be put down last year due to severe arthritis and since he almost cut his own foot off in a barbed wire fence when he was 5 yrs old (completely unrelated legs to the arthritis). 

Well I guess not. 

I go out to check on my two boys last night (Red a 2006 AQHA gelding, and Shotgun a 2011 AQHA gelding) only to find that Red has gashed open his hind left leg. 

:-(

While he wasn't super expensive (I purchased him in May), he was by far the most expensive horse I myself have ever purchased. It's always the hopeful ones that hurt themselves, right?

And the timing is impeccable. I privately board with a retired couple who have 4 horses of their own and 40 acres. Since the retired couple happen to be gone this whole week, as they are helping their daughter move. They have a good friend house/dog sitting for them, who also checks on all the horses. 

My boys are kept separate with their own pasture, own corral, and own shed. The keep their place absolutely immaculate. Only round metal pipes for the corral fencing, with wooden posts. A plastic heated water fountain. Plastic caps on every T post in the pasture, with smooth wire (electrified). Very, very safe place in perfect repair!

Red must have just done it that afternoon, because the house sitter said she checked them on Tuesday night and everyone was fine. A neighbor came over to give my boys a new round bale on Wednesday morning (they normally feed flakes, but while they've been gone, they switched to a round bale fed in a feeder). And then I came out Wednesday evening to find him like that. It was still dripping a spot of blood here and there, and looked fresh. So he must have done it after the neighbor changed the bale (as I know this neighbor would have noticed and would have called me, he has my number). 

I do not want to mess around with things like this because I had no idea how deep it went, and Red wasn't putting ANY weight on that leg. (Thankfully he did when I was loading him on the trailer.) So off we went to an after-hours visit to the on-call vet. 


I just happened to take this photo of Red on Saturday when I was out there. 










This is before the vet started working on him.










A close-up after the vet worked on him. You can see that the tendon is exposed (the white vertical thing on the left of the wound). Thankfully, the vet said it wasn't really damaged so he should heal up fine. The vet could also feel that the joint capsule for the hock was intact (there was still fluid pressure in it, like there is supposed to be), so that didn't appear to be damaged. It also didn't seem to be a slice type of cut, so while the bone was basically right there, it was more of a superficial blunt injury, so hopefully the bone is fine. 











And here was are in one of the stalls in the big barn for the night, as they have heated water buckets in there. My shed for them isn't equipped to have the cords hidden, so he can't stay in there. 











I have NO idea what he cut himself on. The only thing that is about the right height and could have possibly hurt him was if he somehow got his back leg into the round bale feeder. There are no sharp edges on it (only squared edges) but I supposed if he yanked hard enough, it is metal, and would take off tissue and skin. 

So he's on stall rest for at least the next week, with bandage changes every day. Plus antibiotics and painkillers. 

The vet didn't say anything about cold hose therapy, but that would be a little unrealistic anyway since it is supposed to be -20 below over the weekend.


I will take a picture every day to watch his progress!! Will keep every one updated. 

Pray for a full recovery!


----------



## Elizabeth Bowers (Jan 26, 2012)

Poor boy! Prayers for a full recovery!


----------



## themacpack (Jul 16, 2009)

Poor guy - LOTS of healing thoughts from us and our girls!


----------



## beau159 (Oct 4, 2010)

Thanks guys.

It's just so danged hard to tell sometimes on "close quarters" to vital structures. I'm crossing my fingers (and toes!) that that tendon was truly undamaged. 

I was a little put off yesterday too, because I called the Vet clinic shortly after 5:00 and was able to talk to the lameness vet initially about what I should do. He was kinda like "Well, you could clean it up and keep it wrapped. If its on the cannon bone its probably fine. Or we could suture it for you if you want to bring him in." :shock: Honestly, I felt like he was blowing it off. He's a great, great vet and all, but I wasn't real pleased with the phone consult, I guess. 

A different vet was on-call, since we didn't get there until after hours. And I felt like he did a nice job. I trust his diagnosis. 

So we'll see.......


----------



## farmpony84 (Apr 21, 2008)

I doubt you'll ever figure out what he cut himself on. Horses are sneaky like that. Poor thing, I hope he heals well for you. I'll keep watch on your thread, please continue to post updates.


----------



## beau159 (Oct 4, 2010)

Well, he was NOT fond of me re-wrapping his injured leg last night. I can see that this is going to be a struggle for the next 7 to 10 days. 

I was really happy to see that his leg wasn't all that swollen, so that's good. He seemed in good spirits and didn't mind being in the stall too much, but I could kinda tell he would rather be outside. 

I gave him his sweet feed mixed with the powder bute and antiobiotics from the vet to occupy him while I cut off the old bandage. Which of course, he managed to spill half of his feed, medicine included. :evil: At least he licked most of it off the ground, although I'm sure he ate some sand in the process (they have sand in their stalls instead of shavings or mats). Oh well! I'll have to be more careful with that next time. The bucket hook isn't as great apparently in that stall to keep it from flipping over. 

I could see that the wound hadn't bled or oozed too much either, when I took the bandage off. I had a bucket of warm water from the house to wipe off what did ooze off his leg. I didn't really touch the actual wound much at all with the warm water or rag because it looked nice and clean and good. 

And I guess I feel like I have always been told never to pick off any scabs or things off of the wound, because that will inhibit healing. Sound right?

Then he stopped standing nice and still. So I grabbed his halter and tied him up in the stall, next to his hay that I just gave him so he could still munch and maybe stay occupied. He was having none of it. 

Right then the house sitter got there and she kinda helped me a bit. (Tonight my husband should be able to come with me and maybe help.)

I got the non-stick gauze pad with the silver sulfate ointment on it on his wound and he did not like that. I suppose that smarted a bit. I tried getting the big soft gauze pad around his leg, to start wrapping the soft brown support wrap around and he just wasn't standing still. FInally ...... once I was able to start wrapping the brown wrap, he stood nicely. Granted, my big soft gauze pad was horribly lumping, but I wasn't about to try to fix it when he was standing nice. I was gonna take what I could get. And he proceeded to stand nicely for me to get the Vet Wrap on over the top of that. 

Whew! Once he moved the first time, he did kind of kick his back leg out a few times, as if something was uncomfortable. :? I suppose it felt differnent being wrapped different???? And then he laid down for maybe 20 seconds, kinda looking at it with his head, and then stood back up again. Then he seemed to be fine. Not sure what was up with that, although I'm sure my lumpy wrap job didn't help. Grrr .... hopefully I can do better tonight. 

And then later, before I left for the night, I took a glance at him to see I hadn't gotten my wrapping high enough and it was starting to fall down. :shock: Dang it!!!!! I could start to see the shaved hair area, as the bandages had slipped under his hock. I am praying the gauze pad with the medicine on it directly over the wound hadn't shifted too much. I grabbed another gauze pad to put on the shaved area, and wrapped another roll of Vet Wrap around it, and much much higher on the hock this time. 

I just hope the wound pad didn't shift. It was such a battle to get it on, I didn't want to press my luck doing it again. 

I snapped a couple pictures of it. It was kinda dark the way I had him tied, so it's kinda hard to see. But of course, just being day 2, it didn't look a whole lot different that yesterday (day 1).


----------



## beau159 (Oct 4, 2010)

Stupid photobucket!! Sorry folks. They deleted the "good" up close picture on my OP because they said it "violates their user policy". I'm trying to get it back......


----------



## beau159 (Oct 4, 2010)

Photobucket "deleted it in error" they told me.

Geesh. 

So this picture belongs with my OP with this description:

_A close-up after the vet worked on him. You can see that the tendon is exposed (the white vertical thing on the left of the wound). Thankfully, the vet said it wasn't really damaged so he should heal up fine. The vet could also feel that the joint capsule for the hock was intact (there was still fluid pressure in it, like there is supposed to be), so that didn't appear to be damaged. It also didn't seem to be a slice type of cut, so while the bone was basically right there, it was more of a superficial blunt injury, so hopefully the bone is fine. _


----------



## FaydesMom (Mar 25, 2012)

Ouchies, silly things seem to enjoy hurting themselves, don't they? But it does look like a nice clean injury, so given time it should heal up nicely. 

As a suggestion, if he continues to be "dance-y" have your helper hold up one of his front feet while you wrap the bad leg. It usually helps them stand still and keep the weight on the one you are wrapping. Doing that shouldn't cause any added pain since he is standing still and just balancing, and the pictures show him putting weight on it on his own.

Good luck, sending healing vibes your way!!


----------



## beau159 (Oct 4, 2010)

Well I have good news to report thisorning! He stood SO NICE for me last night!!

He even knickered when my (non-horsey) husband and I walked into the barn. Most likely because he was out of hay, but hey a girl can pretend he was actually excited to see us, haha. 

So I got my supplies ready, tossed him some hay, and went to work. Didn't even need to tie him up (had his halter and lead on though). My husband just kept distracting him, hand feeding him hay. He stood perfectly for removal and application, except for greatly flinching when I applied the gauze and medicine directly to his wound. 

So proud of him! He did great. 

Didn't even snap any pictures because I was so appalled!

I may have to change his bandage myself tonight but we'll see how it goes.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## beau159 (Oct 4, 2010)

Well I can't say I have too much to update at this point. 

He's continued to be a good boy and stand nicely, for the most part, for me to change and re-apply his bandage. 

I can tell he's getting antsy about being cooped up in a stall 24/7, but I've consulted with a second vet and she says the exact same thing --> stall rest until that tissue starts filling in. 

It is starting to look more "moist" in that I think some tissue will start granulating and growing in soon (if moist makes any sense, haha), and I hope so! Because this bandaging and medication is getting old quick. 

Aughggggg, injuries!


----------



## beau159 (Oct 4, 2010)

Okay, so Red has been getting harder and harder to bandage every day. He's getting sick of it, and I don't blame him. But it has to be done!

The last few days have been a terrible wrapping job by me, because he hasn't been standing still, so it's been falling down every day. :evil: My non-horsey husband has been trying to help, but Red is a strong and big boy. My husband doesn't exactly know how to handle him and I sure don't want him getting hurt. 

On Sunday, the bandage had fallen down completely for the first time, and it was full of shavings and was dirty. Since it was decently nice outside (30 degrees), I got my boarding lady to help me cold hose it off. To my surprise, Red did not move an inch. Couldn't believe it! So we got it cleaned off well. But..... the wrap job sucked. I even had her try to help hold him for me but he still just wasn't having none of it. So again, got it wrapped, but not very good. And of course, it didn't stay up. 

This is the wound on Sunday (day 12 of the injury) after we had hosed it off.






















And then these pictures are from last night. The bandage had fallen down completely again, and he must have banged it on something because it was bloody. This (obviously) was before I cleaned it up. 
























I'm really tempted to cut off that hunk of skin hanging there ..... so I just emailed a picture to a vet. She isn't the one that took care of him the night it happened, but I am goingn to have her look at it in person in the next week or two when they make their usual trip to my area. 

It took 3 people last night (God bless my boarding people for helping me) but I got it wrapped the best I have yet last night, and she informed me this morning that it is actually still on his leg! Even after him laying down at night, and rolling in his shavings. :wink: as he always does. If it is still intact tonight, I will not change the bandage, as the vet told me I could go every other day. 

But this is just a SLOWWWWWWWWWWWWWW process. And he's a pill to bandage now, but at least we didn't have to twitch him or anything yet. (and hopefully not)


----------



## amp23 (Jan 6, 2011)

I'm surprised I didn't see this before now, hoping for a quick recovery!


----------



## cmarie (Dec 19, 2011)

What may help you in your bandaging is sanitary pads the maxi kind and a knee hi nylon. Put the pad on the wound, the knee with the toe cut off over the pad and vet wrap the top and bottom of the nylon. The nylon will let it breath and keep most of the dirt out of it, the pad will catch all the yuck draining. And it's much cheaper than buying bandage material, and if the wound is bigger than the pads you can use disposable diapers.


----------



## beau159 (Oct 4, 2010)

Interesting thought!

I don't care too much about the bandaging costs, as I will buy what I need to do it right. But the maxi pads would be nice to have it physically stuck to my cotton padding, so it doesn't slide down.

Right now I"m using non-stick gauze pad I got from the local pharmacy (10 pads are only like $2.99). I like the non-stick ones because they don't leave the wound full of fuzzies and they don't stick to the wound.

Then I went to the fabric store and bought some yards of clearanced quilt batting. I like a big roll of something soft like that to wrap around the entire leg to cushion it. 

Then a layer of soft brown wrap (this is the only thing I keep buying from the vet, because I have found an "alternative" any where else).

And then I just bought a ton of Vet Wrap, which probably was the most expensive part, but it just sticks so perfectly I really don't want to use anything else. Plus, I do like the compression aspect of having the Vet Wrap wrapped tightly, since his lower leg is a tad swollen, but not bad.


----------



## cmarie (Dec 19, 2011)

I like to use the maxi pads on larger wounds, they are nonstick and hold more of the discharge so you don't have to change them as often. If you have a problem with the gauze sticking to the discharge you can put Vaseline around the wound in the skin not in the wound. 

The big hunk if skin hanging down if you decide to cut it off I found that if you put a tooth ache medicine on it to numb it up it will help alot, if you leave it it may leave a big scar. Looking at the wound I don't really see any way of sewing it up any where. I would ask the vet about cutting it off.


----------



## beau159 (Oct 4, 2010)

I will be calling the "on call" vet that actually worked on him tomorrow, as that's when we decided I would check in next. I will see if I can text or email him the photos to get his opinion on it.

But I did already send photos to the other vet that I am going to have take care of him from now on (she's going to be his regular vet), to get her opinion on what I should do with that hunk of skin.


----------



## Critter sitter (Jun 2, 2012)

oh goodness i hope he heals fast. prayers for a fast recovery


----------



## beau159 (Oct 4, 2010)

farmpony84 said:


> I doubt you'll ever figure out what he cut himself on. Horses are sneaky like that. Poor thing, I hope he heals well for you. I'll keep watch on your thread, please continue to post updates.


 
I think we did figure out what he got himself on. 

Stupid me never even bothered to walk the fence line because it is a HOT smooth wire fence (4 strands) with the top wire and the third wire being the hot wires. So they leave it alone. Plus, they don't go out a whole lot (even though it is open) because they are usually stuffing their faces in the round bale. 

Well one of my boarding people noticed yesterday that there was a clip missing in the "alley" that leads to the two far pastures. He investigated further and while the wire was not torn, there were 7 posts with the holders pulled off the T-posts (every t-post is capped with a plastic cover).

Since my two guys regularly buck, rear, kick, and play with each other, I'm guessing they were goofing around on their way in or out to the pasture, and Red got his leg caught. 

:?

You try so hard to keep them in a perfect environment but they'll still always manage to get caught in something. 

At least now I know what he got caught on, although doesn't help matters any.


----------



## BlooBabe (Jul 7, 2012)

I don't think you really have to worry about it because he's in the stall 24/7 and it's winter but watch out for pressure sores under the wrap.


----------



## LexusK (Jan 18, 2013)

Oh my, poor baby! I really hope he heals up soon! Proper bandaging will help the healing process, so I really hope he starts behaving for you soon!


----------



## beau159 (Oct 4, 2010)

Okay! I think I'm set up with my "new" vet for Tuesday so she can take off that hunk of skin, and make sure he's healing along. 

I myself haven't been out there did 2 days because his bandage has stayed up and because I have the flu. :-( 

But I'll be forcing myself out there tonight because I can't go 3 days without changing the bandage. 

I hope it looks good when I take off the bandage!!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Alvean (Dec 17, 2012)

I'm surprised actually that your first Vet has advised you to change the bandage every day. When we have wounds like this, we use a compression bandage (as per your first photos), and leave for about 5 days. Horse is on antibiotics twice daily, and a little anti-inflammatory paste. Unless the compression bandage came off (too loose), then that bandage would stay on for about 5 days and then the next bandage change would be about 3-4 days later. Multiple changes will irritate the wound, and the horse.

At the stage you're at now, we would use disposable baby nappies/diapers over the wound, then bandage over the diaper. As with the maxi-pad, the diaper absorbs excess fluids that are seeping from the wound.

Your horse's wound now looks rather dirty  Very best of luck with the new Vet & wishing your horse a very speedy recovery!!


----------



## beau159 (Oct 4, 2010)

Hmm, I had even asked the vet if I should leave his first wrap on for more than a day, but he said no, and to change the bandage every day so I can moniter and wound healing. 

When I checked in with him a week later, he then said I could change it every other day. 

Well I was still changing it every day anyway, because I wasn't doing a good enough job of getting it wrapped tightly, so it would fall down. But! Now we finally got it figured out (or I do anyway) so that we're getting him to stand still, and I"m getting it nice and tight.

Dirty? I didn't think it was all that dirty ... mostly just bloody. Although I do agree it tends to look that way in the photos, which is never the same as seeing it in person. 

So we got him bandaged good on Monday night, and we changed it last night. So it was on for 3 days. I was actually home sick with the flu during that time, so I"m glad it stayed! But last night was *COLD*!!! The air temp was -12 below, with a -50 below windchill. Even inside the barn where we changed him, that was about the fastest bandage change I have ever done. My fingers were instatly cold when taking off my gloves, and you just can't bandage properly with gloves on. 

The wound was somewhat smelly and green-looking last night, which I did NOT like at all, but I wasn't going to go a heck of a lot with it when it needed to be changed and it was -12 below. So we just re-did all the bandaging. 

And the maxi pad idea worked great! He'll have some nice padding and absorbing over the wound this time. 

It is supposed to be a normal temperature tomorrow, so I got some betadyne and some saline wound wash, and we'll clean it up good tomorrow and re-wrap it. 

The vet will be looking at it on Tuesday, so if he needs any further antibiotics (if it really is infected), we'll get it taken care of them. But betadyne usually does the trick. 

And I'm just so happy he was a very good boy standing still last night, in the sub-freezing weather! I think he understands now that Aunty boarding lady and Mommy Brittany mean business, when we've got to change that bandage, and he is not to move! He gets his sweet feed and medicine after, so he's a happy camper anyway.


----------



## beau159 (Oct 4, 2010)

Okay, it is DAY 17 after Red's injury. 

We re-did his bandages today and here's how they looked:


This was before I cleaned it up. 











Then I used water first to get some of the "goop" off (which is mostly the wound cream), and then we used betadine to gently clean the wound a bit, and then rinsed with water. I had planned to rinse with saline solution, but the saline I purchased had the spray top missing....:evil: So water it was. But it still worked okay.











I actually think it is looking GREAT compared to what it was looking like before I got this bandage-to-stay-on business. 


And here is Mr Happy Red in his "stall". He actually prefers staying inside (the little stinker) so he's got no problem going back in when we are done!












Can't wait to see what the vet says on Tuesday!


----------



## beau159 (Oct 4, 2010)

The vet came out on Tuesday night and we have a good report! 

:happydance:

Although it is still going to be MONTHS until this is completely healed. 

The vet was late (figured that, as things always run behind when you are one of the last appointments of the day) so while I was waiting, I thought I'd give Red a little space outside in the open, since he's now been cooped up for 3 weeks, and he is a _high energy_ horse. 

Oh lordy. I so wish I had someone video'ing! It was hilarious. I took him over to some snow (so that he wouldn't slip on the ice all around) and I just had him on his lead rope and halter. He kept going through these little crow hop -- buck in place -- throw my head -- little spaz episodes. All while being on the end of the lead rope and never taking the slack out of it. When he's be done with his little "rant", he'd stop and look at me, walk to me, and wants some scratches. 

He was just BEGGING "Mom please let me go so I can run around and play and buck in the pasture, puuuuleeeeezzze!!!"

It was so funny. But the vet said at least one more week of stall rest, at the minimum, so he'll just have to wait. 

And I guess encouraging that that leg is not bothering him in the slightest, if he feels good enough to jump around on it. 

I did need the vet to cut off a lump of tissue that was near the bottom of the wound. It'd never heal that way so it had to get cut off. He does have a little bit of proud flesh starting, so of course cutting that tissue out BLED like crazy. 

But I learned something new --> *COLD HOSE TREATMENT IS NOT ALWAYS GOOD FOR A WOUND.* As it can lead to worse proud flesh. 

In Red's case at this moment, since tissue is filling in, the vet told me that you should NEVER cold hose the wound at this point, nor even touch or rub it at all. Any stimulation to the current tissue and current proud flesh will make it grow even more. This is news to me because you always hear about the old cowboys saying "cold hose a wound". The vet said that before the wound fills with tissue, yes! Cold hosing is great. But once it starts filling in, then you have to stop the cold hose. 

She said just to keep it bandaged yet and I can continue to email her photos and we can keep tabs on his progress. 

She also said what ointment to put on will vary. If I see the wound raised higher than the surrounding skin, that's proud flesh and we need to suck it back. If the wound is flat to the skin, then I can put on the silver sulfate. 

Eventually, she said we'll do a dry bandage (no ointment at all) to help transition to using no bandage at all. She said we do want the wound to "dry up" because that is how it heals. 

So there was a lot of new information that I'd never really heard before, but she is fresh out of school from a great lameness vet clinic residency, so I trust her word 100%.

I will be changing the bandage tonight and maybe will get some photos up!


----------



## nvr2many (Jan 18, 2011)

Oh wow, this is the first I have read of this. I am so sorry for your baby! Looking good tho. Good to know about the cold hosing, thanks for that info!!! Did you ever figure out what he hurt himself on???


----------



## Hunter65 (Aug 19, 2009)

Wow sending healing thoughts to your boy! He is a cutie! My guy is on his 3rd week of stall rest so I know how you feel.


----------



## beau159 (Oct 4, 2010)

nvr2many said:


> Oh wow, this is the first I have read of this. I am so sorry for your baby! Looking good tho. Good to know about the cold hosing, thanks for that info!!! Did you ever figure out what he hurt himself on???


Yea, I was totally surprised about the cold hosing thing. I think I'm going to make a general post about it, because it's certainly worth spreading the word!

And yes we did finally figure out what he got himself on. My two horses stay in their own corral. The is one pasture directly off of it, and then there is an "alley" that leads to two more far pastures. All of the pasture and "alley" fencing is smooth wire, 4 strands, plastic caps on the T-posts, and we kept it HOT the whole summer. Again, very "safe" for horse standards!! (But never safe enough........)

Well, we found a lot of clips off on the 2nd to the bottom wire in the alley, and noticed it last week. The wire was not broken but tons of clips were off. I suppose Red and Shotgun were goofing around like they always do, and I'm guessing Red maybe kicked out in play and got his leg in the fence.


----------



## beau159 (Oct 4, 2010)

Hunter65 said:


> Wow sending healing thoughts to your boy! He is a cutie! My guy is on his 3rd week of stall rest so I know how you feel.


Ah man, you too?

:hug:

Maybe we should start a "my horse is on stall rest" thread, lol.

What did your guy do to himself?


----------



## nvr2many (Jan 18, 2011)

beau159 said:


> Yea, I was totally surprised about the cold hosing thing. I think I'm going to make a general post about it, because it's certainly worth spreading the word!
> 
> And yes we did finally figure out what he got himself on. My two horses stay in their own corral. The is one pasture directly off of it, and then there is an "alley" that leads to two more far pastures. All of the pasture and "alley" fencing is smooth wire, 4 strands, plastic caps on the T-posts, and we kept it HOT the whole summer. Again, very "safe" for horse standards!! (But never safe enough........)
> 
> Well, we found a lot of clips off on the 2nd to the bottom wire in the alley, and noticed it last week. The wire was not broken but tons of clips were off. I suppose Red and Shotgun were goofing around like they always do, and I'm guessing Red maybe kicked out in play and got his leg in the fence.


Awe, well at least you know. Hope he heals soon!!


----------



## loveduffy (Dec 22, 2011)

I am glad your boy is doing great-Horses will find something to get in to it is there nature


----------



## Hunter65 (Aug 19, 2009)

beau159 said:


> Ah man, you too?
> 
> :hug:
> 
> ...



Tore a tendon in his pastern (in two spots), there is a good thread on here with some ideas for things to keep them occupied while on stall rest. We hung a turnip in the middle of his stall. Tried the cut up apples in his water took him about 2 minutes to dump the bucket. lol


----------



## beau159 (Oct 4, 2010)

Oh no Hunter65! I'm at least lucky Red's tendon was seemingly undamaged. 

I hope yours heals up too.


----------



## Saddlebag (Jan 17, 2011)

When you need to bandage have someone feed the horse to keep his mind on his food, rather than the bandaging. I like alfalfa cubes for that as it takes the horse a while to chew it.


----------



## Hunter65 (Aug 19, 2009)

Oops ligament not tendon. But still sucks
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## beau159 (Oct 4, 2010)

Saddlebag said:


> When you need to bandage have someone feed the horse to keep his mind on his food, rather than the bandaging. I like alfalfa cubes for that as it takes the horse a while to chew it.


Thank you for the tip, but I tried that a looooong time ago with Red and this bandaging process, and it did NOT work. 

The lady I board with, she's been wonderful with helping me. She basically "twitched" his neck with her hand when he doesn't stand still, and it has done the trick. He stands like a good boy because he knows we mean business.


----------



## Foxhunter (Feb 5, 2012)

As my Grandmother would say, "Long way from his heart!"

Honestly if horses can get into trouble - they will.

Go to Resolve Wound - Home and get some of this salve, it is _brilliant_ for healing wounds like this. 

The thing I would like to say is that whoever is bandaging the wound is doing it totally incorrectly! The point of the hock should never have any pressure on it and, over any joint the bandage needs to be put on in a figure of eight. If it was the vet that did it then they need to learn how to bandage correctly.


----------



## beau159 (Oct 4, 2010)

Foxhunter said:


> As my Grandmother would say, "Long way from his heart!"
> 
> Honestly if horses can get into trouble - they will.
> 
> ...


Thanks! I will check out that salve.

As far as the bandaging, the first picture I posted in the OP was done by the vet.  I had no idea about "figure 8'ing" and he didn't say anything to me about it, even though I did specifically ask him if I need to wrapping any specific direction when I wrap it. However, he did really, really pad that leg up that first night it happened with a lot of cotton and gauze, so I don't know if that makes a difference. 

Or were you referring to the most recent bandage picture? That would be my wrap job, as he's my horse and well, I'm the one who has to bandage it. I overall have avoided going over the top of the hock and leaving a space, because it just plain makes sense to me because it's a joint and he needs to move it. I didn't know about the figure 8 but I will start doing that from now on!

The new vet that I had look at Red two nights ago, I was watching her wrap (she's the lameness expert .... the first vet I had wasn't, he was just the large animal "on-call" vet that night). As I do recall, she did go around the hock in a figure 8 pattern, and I thought to myself "Oh, that's a good way to do it!" But she did see my wrap job and she said I was doing a good job of wrapping it.


----------



## Critter sitter (Jun 2, 2012)

i am a complete believer in doc underwoods horse medicine. This stuff has saved me $$$ on vet bills and minimal to no scars.

https://www.underwoodhorsemedicine.com


----------



## blush (Feb 10, 2007)

beau159 said:


> Ah man, you too?
> 
> :hug:
> 
> Maybe we should start a "my horse is on stall rest" thread, lol.


Can I join? 
My guy is on month 5 of stall rest so far...with about 2 months more to go. He's just like your guy - high energy and veryyy bored! Ughhh the horror! 

Sending big healing vibes to you and Red, it's amazing how much they can heal with care, love and a great vet haha. Looks like you're on the right path, if your having trouble with bandaging try Elastopast - it's just like vet wrap but sticky on both sides and is AMAZING in keeping leg bandages in place! I've used it for Robbie's injury and it's been wonderful!

Also, I was going to comment about not cold hosing the wound anymore - does more harm then good! I stayed veryyyy far away from cold hosing or even rinsing with Robbie's wound. If I (or the vets) needed to clean it, we would use sailene.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## beau159 (Oct 4, 2010)

blush said:


> Also, I was going to comment about not cold hosing the wound anymore - does more harm then good!
> 
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


I'm glad that I had not done any cold hosing on him at all, except one day when it had gotten dirty (because my bandage fell down) and we wanted to wash it off. With it being winter and often below zero air temps, it wasn't feasible to do that. 

Now if it had been in the summer, I probably would have been cold hosing it because the original "on-call" vet I worked with told me over the phone a week after the incident that when I eventually get to the point where I'll stop bandaging it, I may have to wash it when it gets dirty, and that cold hosing would be a good idea. :think: Well now, after him apparently wrapping the wound incorrectly, and telling me incorrectly I could cold hose it later, .... this is really, really making me doubt this vet. Good thing I plan to never use him again! (unless an emergency forces me)


Now, what did YOUR horse do Blush?


----------



## blush (Feb 10, 2007)

beau159 said:


> I'm glad that I had not done any cold hosing on him at all, except one day when it had gotten dirty (because my bandage fell down) and we wanted to wash it off. With it being winter and often below zero air temps, it wasn't feasible to do that.
> 
> Now if it had been in the summer, I probably would have been cold hosing it because the original "on-call" vet I worked with told me over the phone a week after the incident that when I eventually get to the point where I'll stop bandaging it, I may have to wash it when it gets dirty, and that cold hosing would be a good idea. :think: Well now, after him apparently wrapping the wound incorrectly, and telling me incorrectly I could cold hose it later, .... this is really, really making me doubt this vet. Good thing I plan to never use him again! (unless an emergency forces me)
> 
> ...


Good to hear! You seem to be taking wonderful care of your guy - I hope to be reading about a happy ending soon.  
Yeah, I was told that any washing with water is not good. If there is nothing else to use, water is do-able but not ideal. Cold, warm, or hot...water will promote proud flesh.  I understand sometimes we need to use it, just try and use water sparingly haha! 

Um, I'd be seriously doubting your original vet. Sounds like they were kinda doing a lazy (and incorrect haha) job! No vet in their right mind would tell you to keep or start cold hosing after such a traumatic injury. Also, if it were me - I would not stop bandaging the wound until there is skin (with hair growing on it) covering the cut. Especially if he's outside I wouldn't want to take the chance of getting something in there and causing infection.  


Ughhh, well my horse (Robbie) sliced open his fetlock into the joint and severed the extensor tendon. The cut wraps around his whole fetlock and his lower leg was basically hanging off. He's been through 3 casts, 2 splints, 2 bouts of colic, 5 months of stall rest (and counting) and he's STILL not healed. Haha, it's been a long road but he's been amazing and me and the vets are hoping for a full recovery. 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## beau159 (Oct 4, 2010)

blush said:


> Good to hear! You seem to be taking wonderful care of your guy - I hope to be reading about a happy ending soon.
> Yeah, I was told that any washing with water is not good. If there is nothing else to use, water is do-able but not ideal. Cold, warm, or hot...water will promote proud flesh.  I understand sometimes we need to use it, just try and use water sparingly haha!
> 
> Um, I'd be seriously doubting your original vet. Sounds like they were kinda doing a lazy (and incorrect haha) job! No vet in their right mind would tell you to keep or start cold hosing after such a traumatic injury. Also, if it were me - I would not stop bandaging the wound until there is skin (with hair growing on it) covering the cut. Especially if he's outside I wouldn't want to take the chance of getting something in there and causing infection.
> ...


While it is a pain in the @$$ to change a bandage every couple days, I will sure change it for as long as I need to. I want it to heal as fast as possible, and as correct as possible. So if bandaging is the best case scenario, then I guess I will bandage away!

Ick! Your poor Robbie. :shock: I feel so lucky that Red didn't do any horrible damage to the inside parts. I sure hope he heals up for you 100%!!

My old horse Beau tried to cut his own foot off too, many years ago. :wink: (Hence why I thought I should be "good to go" on serious injuries for a while.) Started along the coronary band of his front foot, and down and under through the frog. It was disgusting when he moved, as the lower half of his foot lagged behind the rest. I was only 17 then, and my parents are "minimalists", so we took him to the small town vet to be stitched up (not an equine specialist) and then a few months later we had x-rays done with an equine specialist, but that's it. The rest we just did on our own. And by some miracle, about 1 year later after tons of TLC and no riding, he miraculously came back sound. 

I hope Robbie does too!


----------



## Foxhunter (Feb 5, 2012)

This is a good video showing how to bandage a hock.
Bandaging Your Horse's Hock - YouTube

If he is getting a bit fussy about you dressing the area get someone to hold the front foot on the same side up high to the outside of his elbow. 
The woman in the video does say that you should not be kneeling down which is very true!


----------



## beau159 (Oct 4, 2010)

Foxhunter said:


> This is a good video showing how to bandage a hock.
> Bandaging Your Horse's Hock - YouTube
> 
> If he is getting a bit fussy about you dressing the area get someone to hold the front foot on the same side up high to the outside of his elbow.
> The woman in the video does say that you should not be kneeling down which is very true!


Yes, the lady I board my horses with has been helping me by managing his "front end". Holding his head, and grabbing a scruff of skin if he is moving, and leaving him alone when he stands nicely. 

That video nicely shows the figure 8. Thanks for posting!!

No, I do not kneel. I would not feel comfortable doing that!!! Honestly, how she is squatting in the video too, I would not like that either. What I do, is I stand completely facing backwards, directly next to his leg. (He can't kick at me directly sideways). And I stay very, very close to him so even if he would kick and somehow get me, he wouldn't have much velocity behind it. I just bend over at the waist, so I am still completely standing and can move quickly if I need to. And I can also keep my left shoulder pushed against his left hip, to keep him standing still against the stall wall. It's working pretty good that way. 

Just to note, he's never tried to kick at me. Just plain refused to stand still! But we've got him figured out now. :wink: And hopefully my bandaging skills will continue to get better. That figure 8 design will help a lot!


----------



## beau159 (Oct 4, 2010)

How's my bandaging job now? :wink:

I made sure to do the figure 8 around his hock with my brown supporting gauze and also my vet wrap. 

Don't mind all the "extra" cotton on his hock joint. I did cut slits in all the cotton padding layers so that he can have movement there. 

I think he looks nice in baby blue ... don't you? (Don't mind all the blood on his lower leg and hoof. That's just left over from when the vet hacked off that extra skin chunk, and it bled like crazy.. It hasn't really been warm enough yet to soap/water and clean his leg up. The weekend is not looking any nicer either to do that.)


----------



## blush (Feb 10, 2007)

I would personally stay away from using the duct tape on either side of the bandage. Duct tape does not allow for any stretch and with the sensitive tendons/tissues on the leg, it could actually do some damage when your horse tries to move and is restricted by it. 

I use Elastoplast to keep the top and bottom in place and secure. It is just as sticky and strong as duct tape but it stretches a lot and allows for swelling/movement. The only time I use duct tape was on robbie's cast to decorate haha and a little strip on the velcro part of the stable bandage to keep it from coming apart.
_Posted via Mobile Device_

Edit: just to add that if you absolutely MUST use duct tape, make sure it's fairly loose and just drape it around his leg. But I'd reallllllly suggest getting some elastoplast.


----------



## 6W Ranch (Aug 23, 2012)

Foxhunter said:


> As my Grandmother would say, "Long way from his heart!"
> 
> Honestly if horses can get into trouble - they will.
> 
> ...


Thank you foxhunter! We no longer offer the salve for sale. It's available to people we know, past customers, etc. We've gone back to offering like we did in the past, and that's via word of mouth/referrals to people like you, (foxhunter), past customers and people we know. 

I totally agree with the bandaging. I'd add more padding. No duct tape, use elastikon, and add a stovepipe, or stack bandage to the bottom if the figure 8 hock bandage doesn't stay put. 

My filly had a similar injury Thanksgiving weekend. She rolled in the round pen along the edge and got hung up. I only wrapped it for a week, as she also had a capped hock, and the entire hock was very swollen. The wound was on the front like your horse, just not as big. It could have gotten out of control fast. The first week I bandaged and applied Resolve Wound. After that, I just painted on a new layer of salve until it shrunk to nothing. No scar, no white hairs, and no proud flesh! Resolve Wound - Hock Injury Thank God her hock has completely gone back down, and there's no trace of swelling or injury. I started riding her again 2 weeks ago, and penned a set of heifers on her yesterday. 

I used two pieces of cotton padding, and although it doesn't show well in the photo, the back of the hock is open so that when she walked, or was lying down, there wasn't pressure on the hock.


----------



## mammakatja (Nov 3, 2009)

When it comes to proud flesh, I have had no greater success than with Equaide. My barrel mare got her foot hung in a loose strand of barbed wire this past summer and sliced the back just above the heal bulbs completely open from one side to the other over an inch into the flesh. Every time she took a step, it gaped wide open. I started out with Underwood which allowed it to start healing from the inside out and I was actually told NOT to wrap it since the way you use it creates a "crust" so to speak. It did an amazing job keeping infection out and producing healthy clean granulated tissue which was necessary for things to fuse back together. BUT, proud flesh did kick in with a vengeance since it was a "below the knee" injury. That's when I switched to Equaide. That stuff is amazing on proud flesh. You do want to wrap with Equaide if it's a leg injury but it heals with amazing speed. My vet told me it would take 4-6 months for her to recover from the injury she had and I was riding her at a walk again within 11 weeks. It's been 6 months now and I'm running her on barrels again which the vet had her doubts she would ever do. And as far as cold hosing, it does aggravate proud flesh so I took an empty mustard squeeze bottle and filled it with distilled water that you buy at the grocery store and just kind of cleaned things up that way between bandage changes. If you opt for the Equaide, you'll want to just very lightly scrub it some with a soft tooth brush and get the proud flesh to bleed slightly. Proud flesh loves to bleed so it won't be hard to do. And then you just paint it on there with a little brush. I used a maxi pad to cover it, held it in place with gauze, and then went over that with vet wrap. By the way, you can get boxes of 18 or 36 rolls of off brand vet wrap on Ebay for way cheaper than the 3 or 4 packs at Tractor Supply. Anyway, just sharing my experience. We managed to heal my girl up with Underwood and Equaide without so much as a stitch. Really wishing you all the best and so sorry you're having to deal with this especially with it being so cold right now.


----------



## beau159 (Oct 4, 2010)

blush said:


> I would personally stay away from using the duct tape on either side of the bandage. Duct tape does not allow for any stretch and with the sensitive tendons/tissues on the leg, it could actually do some damage when your horse tries to move and is restricted by it.
> 
> I use Elastoplast to keep the top and bottom in place and secure. It is just as sticky and strong as duct tape but it stretches a lot and allows for swelling/movement. The only time I use duct tape was on robbie's cast to decorate haha and a little strip on the velcro part of the stable bandage to keep it from coming apart.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_
> ...


Thanks for the tip on the duct tape, which makes sense, although my vet said I could use it. She did say the elastic tape was better (when she saw him 3 days ago, she used hers to wrap him up) but that duct tape is a lot cheaper and gets the job done too.

I do not normally put duct tape around the bottom of the wrap, but my Vet Wrap didn't go as low as I would have liked. So I just wanted to have another layer of something holding my padding. I didn't make it real tight on the bottom. 

I do have at least 3 layers of cotton wrap under it all, plus some soft 6" brown gauze wrap, so it's got some cushion under it. 

I definately have to use duct tape, as my bandaging never stayed up until I started using it. 

His leg only has a very small amount of swelling, so that's good at least.


----------



## beau159 (Oct 4, 2010)

mammakatja said:


> When it comes to proud flesh, I have had no greater success than with Equaide. My barrel mare got her foot hung in a loose strand of barbed wire this past summer and sliced the back just above the heal bulbs completely open from one side to the other over an inch into the flesh. Every time she took a step, it gaped wide open. I started out with Underwood which allowed it to start healing from the inside out and I was actually told NOT to wrap it since the way you use it creates a "crust" so to speak. It did an amazing job keeping infection out and producing healthy clean granulated tissue which was necessary for things to fuse back together. BUT, proud flesh did kick in with a vengeance since it was a "below the knee" injury. That's when I switched to Equaide. That stuff is amazing on proud flesh. You do want to wrap with Equaide if it's a leg injury but it heals with amazing speed. My vet told me it would take 4-6 months for her to recover from the injury she had and I was riding her at a walk again within 11 weeks. It's been 6 months now and I'm running her on barrels again which the vet had her doubts she would ever do. And as far as cold hosing, it does aggravate proud flesh so I took an empty mustard squeeze bottle and filled it with distilled water that you buy at the grocery store and just kind of cleaned things up that way between bandage changes. If you opt for the Equaide, you'll want to just very lightly scrub it some with a soft tooth brush and get the proud flesh to bleed slightly. Proud flesh loves to bleed so it won't be hard to do. And then you just paint it on there with a little brush. I used a maxi pad to cover it, held it in place with gauze, and then went over that with vet wrap. By the way, you can get boxes of 18 or 36 rolls of off brand vet wrap on Ebay for way cheaper than the 3 or 4 packs at Tractor Supply. Anyway, just sharing my experience. We managed to heal my girl up with Underwood and Equaide without so much as a stitch. Really wishing you all the best and so sorry you're having to deal with this especially with it being so cold right now.


I was tempted to get buy some Underwood, but if it doesn't help with proud flesh, that won't help me any!

I was just told of the Equi-ade earlier today too.


----------



## mammakatja (Nov 3, 2009)

beau159 said:


> I was tempted to get buy some Underwood, but if it doesn't help with proud flesh, that won't help me any!
> 
> I was just told of the Equi-ade earlier today too.


Nope. The Underwood won't help much with the proudflesh on leg wounds. It probably does a decent job with proud flesh on flesh wounds and I still love the stuff for how it started us out, but on my mare's injury, the proud flesh was pretty bad after about 3 weeks. The Underwood is good for using on the wound immediately to disinfect and start growing the granulated tissue which turns into proud flesh when it goes overboard later. Healthy granulated tissue does serve a purpose. But I highly recommend the Equaide at your stage. I was blown away at how quickly it put the proud flesh in it's place. And it's a super quick healer so be sure there's no infection because it will actually warn you that it could heal over an internal infection. However, it does help with surface infection as well. I changed the bandages every 24 hours at first and the dead proud flesh just pealed away. After about 3 or 4 days, I started going every 48 hours. By then, healthy skin was showing around the outside edges. If you're interested, I can pm you some progress pics. They are pretty nasty. :?


----------



## beau159 (Oct 4, 2010)

*Seriously .... now what????*

So I had an unpleasant surprise when I went out to check on Red on Saturday. 

HE GOT INTO HIS BAG OF SWEET FEED. 
:shock: :shock: :shock:

Great. Just one more thing I needed.

On top of it, my husband, his dad, and his aunt came with because they had just wanted to see the horses (we just got done having lunch with them). I open up the shed to take a look at Red and the inner gate was open .... where I store my sweet feed, Equine Saver supplement, and loose salt (among other things). Both of the bins that I keep the feed and salt in have the covers torn off, my Equine Saver spilled all on the ground, a couple of my poles (for pole bending) tipped over, and just a huge mess. And Red was like "OOOOO! Someone to give me more hay!! I'm hungry"

I could have shot him right then and there. 

Thank God he only ate like a 1/4 of the bag (which of course, was a full brand new bag ... why wouldn't it be?) and not the whole thing. I still called the vet on the spot just to be sure what I should watch for. I've already read about colic and foundering in magazines and such when horses do this, but I've never had a horse _actually _get into his feed. 

So she told me to give him banamine for 3 or 4 days as a precaution. Now trying to make sure my memory serves me correct on what she told me: If he's going to colic, she said that would happen probably in the first 24 hours. However, he could founder up to a week after the fact. She said since he didn't eat the whole bag, he probably would be fine, but of course, we should still watch him. 

He's had normal bowel movements since then and no symptoms, so I think it is safe to say we are out of the woods for the colic, but we'll still have to keep tabs on the foundering possibility. 

As if I didn't need to spend more $$$ on meds for him, and more time worrying!!!

I have no idea how he got that inside gate open. The latch is on the backside. It honestly never even crossed my mind that he would get in there, but it's now being double held shut with an extra rope around it. 


And *THEN* to top everything else off on this trend we've been having, I get out to the horses yesterday, because we changed Red's bandage. I get out there and one of my boarding lady's horses is in the corral with my Shotgun. :shock: :shock: :shock:

We had talked about putting Newt (her horse) in with Shotgun when I sent Red to the reining trainer, just for the purpose of keeping him company. She always tells me everything they do before they do it, so she would have told me that she put Newt in there. All the gates were closed. The fences were fine. And Newt looked "okay" although I didn't inspect him closely. She was going to be out in a few minutes to help me, so I figured I'd just wait until she got out there, as Newt and Shotgun were doing fine. 

She gets outside and she's like "what the hell is going on?"

She had just been outside at about 1:00 to check on everyone. This was now about 2:30. Newt wasn't in my corral at 1:00 so it must have_ just _happened. 

She looked at Newt closer and saw that he was missing hair under his back legs, with a small amount of blood, and hair missing on the front of his hind cannon bones. In the corral, they have wooden posts with small round metal pipes as the railing. So clearly he tried to jump the fence and didn't quite make it. :shock: :shock: :shock: He looked okay at the moment (wasn't limping profusely or anything) but I imagine he'll be quite sore in the next few days. 

I swear. I don't know what else could possibly happen right about now. 

This is insane!!


----------



## beau159 (Oct 4, 2010)

I did snap a few photos yesterday (Sunday). 

His lower canon bone and ankle seemed a lot more swollen than it has in the past. However, I haven't been wrapping as low as I used to be, so I wonder if that has something do to with it? The swelling isn't too bad, but it is more than it used to be. 

The green stuff on his leg is from the ProudsOff I used. The maxis pad slipped down a bit and smeared it. The photos are from before I cleaned off his leg. This time I decided to just used hydrocortisone where he needed it for the proud flesh, like the vet said to. It's not as caustic as the ProudsOff.

So yesterday was day 26 after the injury.


----------



## beau159 (Oct 4, 2010)

Alrighty! I'm liking how it looked last night for a bandage change, although we still have a long way to go. 

I also wrapped his pastern with a polo wrap (to save on bandaging that low) a couple days ago to help control the stocking up and it worked wonderfully. His leg was back to normal as far as the swelling is concerned. So I will keep doing that. At least it's a washable bandage, instead of actually using $$ bandaging to wrap his entire leg. 

My maxi pad has slipped down ever so slightly, so I think that's why the top part was bloody from rubbing on my cotton pad. I try so hard to get it smack dab in the center where it needs to go, and then to get it to stay. 











I definately like how the hydrocortisone took care of the bump out when you look at it from the side. It sucked it back nicely! I still needed to apply some on the inner side of the wound, as it wasn't quite flush with the skin. But looking pretty good as far as the proud flesh is concerned. We're keeping it under control. 

You also can see the perfect circle edge of where the maxi pad was on his leg (which is why the top of the wound wasn't covered perfectly), as I took the picture before I wiped off his leg hair area. 












Yay the swelling is better!!!!













This will be our LONGEST time frame between bandage changes over the weekend, as I am leaving today to go on a ski trip that's been planned since before December. I won't be back until Monday night, so it will be changed then. But that's 5 days, so hopefully that should be okay. It's been looking good with not too much discharge so I think we should be good to go longer just this once.


----------



## mammakatja (Nov 3, 2009)

It's looking good! Keep it up. I bet it'll have hair over it by summer. Enjoy your trip. I can't wait to see how it looks when you get back.


----------



## Copperhead (Jun 27, 2012)

When I was working at a breeding farm, we had a horse who kicked up and over the stall and did this to her hock. Luckily, the vet JUST HAPPENED to be there to get coggins on another horse and told us what we already knew. Also told us it would take months to heal, like your boy. Two weeks later the owner starting pushing me to ride the horse and I refused. About two weeks after that she came down with her daughter while I wasn't there and lunged her hard before putting her daughter on, who promptly got bucked off.

The leg ballooned up...after all of my effort to get back to where it was. I quit the next day when I found out (way more problems with the farm than that, it was just the last straw). "Months to heal" means months to heal! I know its sometimes hard to comprehend but come on!

It looks like he is making a good recovery. I'm glad you are doing everything you should be and its showing in your progression photos.


----------



## beau159 (Oct 4, 2010)

And we are on day 34 since the injury. 

This was the longest the bandage has been on (5 days) from the 13th to the 18th, as I was gone over the weekend.

It looked okay, but I think the next time I change the bandage, I will use my ProudsOff on the inner/inferior portion of the wound, because it is actually a bit MORE raised that it was for the last bandage change. The cortisone didn't seem to do the trick as well this time. 











There was a bit more ooze on the bandage this time, but then again, it was on longer. 











I didn't clean his leg up very well last night, because a "feels like" -26 below zero is just too cold to be doing that. I'm sick of these cold spells!!!

My maxi pad must have slipped a tad (or I didn't get it high enough) which is why the top of the wound is scabby/bloody looking.

I also got my new cast padding bandage wrap to use under the vet wrap. It worked so great! And he's still rocking his tiger-stripe polo wrap for the stocking up (which is working great)


----------



## COWCHICK77 (Jun 21, 2010)

OH geez!!! Poor guy!
Just now seen this thread...looks like he is healing nicely. 
Nothing like a bad injury to make you a pro at bandaging and wrapping..haha.


----------



## beau159 (Oct 4, 2010)

COWCHICK77 said:


> Nothing like a bad injury to make you a pro at bandaging and wrapping..haha.


Yup. Pretty much.

My bandaging skills were pretty sorry in the beginning. Now that sucker never falls down!

Although I would have rathered just staying being bad at bandaging .... which means he wouldn't have gotten hurt. :sad:

Oh, and I forgot to mention on the update, that now my 2-yr-old Shotgun has a massive lump on the side of his face. :shock: I'm sure he whacked himself on something. It was dark last night so I didn't take a picture, but hopefully the swelling will get better on its own because I don't want another vet bill.


----------



## waleybean (Jan 20, 2013)

Could he have been kicked by another horse? Nasty looking injury but glad he is getting better.


----------



## beau159 (Oct 4, 2010)

waleybean said:


> Could he have been kicked by another horse? Nasty looking injury but glad he is getting better.


Said it earlier already, but that is what we initially thought happened, until we found a section of fence where the smooth wire (4 wires total) that was the second from the bottom, pulled off all the fence clips for a long stretch. 

So this is a wire injury.


----------



## waleybean (Jan 20, 2013)

beau159 said:


> Said it earlier already, but that is what we initially thought happened, until we found a section of fence where the smooth wire (4 wires total) that was the second from the bottom, pulled off all the fence clips for a long stretch.
> 
> So this is a wire injury.


Ouch either way.


----------



## JavaLover (Nov 7, 2009)

Wow, that's a nasty looking gash! Hope he feels better & heals quickly!


----------



## beau159 (Oct 4, 2010)

Well I let Red out of his stalled area for the first time last night. 

#@$%^&*@#*%#$^%^%^$

was his reaction, as expected. 

I wasn't smart enough to start recording from the beginning, and I missed some of it. And my hands kept getting cold (it was only about 8 degree air temp, with a below zero wind), so I just got a few clips of that idiot. 

I put Shotgun (my 2 yr old) into the shed, so that he wouldn't encourage Red's crazy running around. You can see him poke his head out on the second video.








There's a pretty good buck on this one.







I came over to stand in the feeder, because that little $h!t was bucking and jumping right in between all those 3 things. Seriously? Go buck in the open where you won't get a leg caught!


----------



## bluehorse68 (Feb 19, 2013)

I'm glad to see your boy is healing nicely! Great job.


----------



## beau159 (Oct 4, 2010)

He is CERTAINLY not lame! LOL

Just a matter of getting that dang wound to heal and close, which is just a slow slow process. 

Can't wait to try my Wonder Salve when it gets here!


----------



## BarrelracingArabian (Mar 31, 2010)

Haha love the snort in the face lol. Glad to see he isn't lame and healing well .


----------



## beau159 (Oct 4, 2010)

You can't really hear it on the video (the 3rd one), but he will "blow air" out of his nose like a dragon roar ... Is the best way I can describe it. He does it when he's all hyped up like this, or if he is scared of something (make himself sound stronger???). It's so funny when he does it. 

Snorting dragon.....
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## BarrelracingArabian (Mar 31, 2010)

Yup i know aallll about that haha the Arabs i worked with would do it all the time and my trainers big guy does it haha. Haven't gotten my new guy out to let him tun in the back yet to see if he does.


----------



## mammakatja (Nov 3, 2009)

Man I'm getting goosebumps just sitting here watching that. Brrrrrrrr! I'm a TX wuss you know. LOL! He looks great. That wound will heal with everything you're doing. The exercise helps with the circulation as well.


----------



## beau159 (Oct 4, 2010)

It's even a beautiful 25 degrees today with sun! LOL Our cold is like your heat. we don't go outside when its -20 below (or avoid it), just like you guys don't go outside with its 120 (or avoid it).

Yea, the vet said he could be outside now, provided his bandage stays up because it should still be bandaged.

And his bandage didn't move an inch even with all his running around yesterday (we changed the bandage after that), so I've been getting pretty good with my bandaging skills. 

And I have been wrapping his lower leg with a polo because it's been stocking up, so yes, letting him move around a little will help circulation, indeed!


----------



## beau159 (Oct 4, 2010)

*WE HAVE SOME SKIN GROWTH! Wah-hoo!!*

:happydance:
There's a little bit of skin regrowth!
There's a little bit of skin regrowth!
There's a little bit of skin regrowth!

Oh, did I say there's a little bit of skin regrowth? :wink:

Yea, I'm pretty excited. 

You can see it on the edge of the wound (on the right side of the photo) here. Not much, but there is skin where there was not skin before!












On the flip side .... now there's a HOLE that has appeared. :shock: Right above where the extra hunk of skin was that the vet removed. 

I didn't try, but I probably could have stuck my finger in it. 











So when we wrapped it back up, I put NO hydrocortisone cream on it, because I want that hole to heal shut. The tissue below is slightly raised and probably needs to be knocked back a bit, but I can always take care of that later. 

I just emailed these photos to my vet as well, so we'll see what she says. 

But I am really thinking about trying to go with NO BANDAGING on Saturday. I've got my new Wonder Salve that I'm itching to try too that will form it's own crust layer for protection. Spring and mud is approaching rapidly, but I think his wound is high enough on his leg that he shouldn't get it too horribly dirty anyway. 

Plus then I am going to clean that leg up well! Get off all the duct tape residue from his hair *(any tips on removing duct tape residue from horse hair?????)*, get all the old blood off his lower leg, etc. It's going to be nice outside most likely in the 30's for sure, which would be nice enough for a hand wash with a bucket of water and soap, so I can avoid the wound itself as much as possible.

And the chiropractor will be out sometime next week for his first chiro visit!


----------



## wausuaw (Apr 15, 2011)

Great! 

It's amazing how they can get themselves into trouble. I had a horse, in a safe place somehow manage to tear off 1/4 of his hoof, in addition to one of his heel bulbs... Oi. He turned out ok, but the hoof was a little deformed. 

It's also amazing how they figure out you're helping them and stop being finicky about messing with them in unpleasant ways. My mare had a tumor under here eye, and the vet gave me ointment that I had to put in her eye- peeling back the lid and all. I was a taken back as to how I was supposed to manage doing that for two weeks, twice a day- the combination of getting the ointment in there and not poking her eye out was a rather daunting task, but after about 2 days she got used to it and didn't give me any flak. 

I'm glad Red is doing better  Looks like he's healing nicely!


----------



## beau159 (Oct 4, 2010)

wausuaw said:


> It's also amazing how they figure out you're helping them and stop being finicky about messing with them in unpleasant ways.


Well........ He was a little butt-munch last night for his bandage change. :? For some reason, he just didn't want to stand nice.

We've got our little method down so that we can handle him, but we were joking he must be having a "bad day" yesterday. The lady that I board my horses with has just been a saint!! She helps me every time. I wouldn't feel safe having my non-horsey husband help, and she knows it too. Her husband is a little more horsey than mine, but if the tables were turned, I'd be helping her hold her horse still!


----------



## Hunter65 (Aug 19, 2009)

Wow great to see him running around. Hunter does the snorty/blowy thing too.


----------



## COWCHICK77 (Jun 21, 2010)

Looking better!

Maybe try something oil based to help break down the sticky residue on the hair from the Duct tape..maybe baby oil?


----------



## beau159 (Oct 4, 2010)

We had a beautiful sunny 45 degree day today (before the nasty snow storm we are supposed to get tomorrow, ick) so I took advantage of the weather and tried to clean Red's leg up and brushed both the boys up all nice. Red was sure itchy and enjoyed being brushed all over; especially around his forelock and ears! 

Didn't quite get all the duct tape residue off of Red's leg, but it is better. I'm hoping when he sheds his winter hair, it should fall off anyway. 

But I got all the GUNK off below the wound that has just been accumulating. 

And we are going to try NO BANDAGE! I put on the Wonder Salve instead, so we'll see how it holds up. There does seem to be a bit of extra growth of Proud Flesh (not too bad though) so I hope the Wonder Salve does the trick and gets rid of it. 































Don't mind Esther the Cat behind us!! He is the resident solo barn cat. 






















I even braided his mane and tail after this pic, and conditioned it too. Red got to be Mr. Pampered today!












And can't leave out the baby, my 2-yr-old Shotgun. He got all brushed up too, and mane braided!


----------



## beau159 (Oct 4, 2010)

I don't have any new pictures to add at the moment. 

I tried to remove the Wonder Salve on Sunday so that I could put on a new layer, but that stuff wasn't budging and Red was having _none of it._

Picked my battles on that one and just got him to allow me to be near his leg without dancing all around, and left him be. 

Last night I loaded it with Silver Sulfate and then bandaged it so that tomorrow night, we should be able to take off the bandage and the Wonder Salve should wipe right off easily (being softened and moist again).

I initially was liking the idea of not bandaging anymore, but gosh the more I thought about it, the really liked how bandaging kept it clean, clean, clean! And I guess it was working too. So I feel better going back to bandaging again, even though it is a pain. 

But on the bright side, Red will be having his first chiropractor visit tonight!! (And my first experience with it too.)

I don't necessarily expect anything wrong, but I just wanted to have him checked to be sure.


----------



## beau159 (Oct 4, 2010)

The wound looked SO GOOD today!! Nice and flat, and new skin growth on the edge. And not very much ooze at all on the bandage. 

:happydance:

And all I had put on it when we wrapped it on Thursday night was just a little bit of hydrocortisone on the lower corner that was raised. I put no salve on anything else. 

So since everything looked so great today, I put nothing on for salve, and just wrapped 'er up. The vet instructed me to do this when I was getting close to going without a bandage, to help dry up the wound a little bit. 

So we are making progress! I'm glad he is because I am giving him one more week off, and then it is back to work! We've got a barrel racing clnic in about a month, so he needs to get into shape. And he is sound on the leg, so I am cleared by the vet to start riding him.


----------



## mammakatja (Nov 3, 2009)

Looking good.  Glad he's healing. It just baffles me how well they bounce back from the nastiest looking cuts. I started riding my mare 11 weeks after she literally cut the top area of her heal wide open. She's sound as can be now. A little exercise will actually help bring circulation to the cut which is a good thing.

So I couldn't help but notice, is that a snow plow attachment behind your horse? Something you would never find in our barn here in TX so it caught my attention.  I love seeing what's behind people and their horses in pics as much as the actual people and horses!


----------



## beau159 (Oct 4, 2010)

Lol, yes it is a 4-wheeler with a snow plow attachment behind him. That's what they use to clear the snow around the yard!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## COWCHICK77 (Jun 21, 2010)

That's healing nice!


----------



## beau159 (Oct 4, 2010)

Well the wound is still healing good! Although silly me forgot to take photos last night. 

I took off his bandage and decided to try to leave it off permanently. We'll see how it goes. 

Red had an equine massage at the end of Sept. No major issues. 
Red had his dental work in Nov. No major issues.
Red just saw the chiropractor last week. No major issues.
And then Red just had a complete wellness check with my equine lameness vet last night, along with his dewormer, vaccinations, fecal, and coggins. And no major issues!!
So only the last thing I have to take care of before I can finally start riding him after all of this injury mess, is to have the farrier take care of his feet on Saturday morning. (His hooves are long because he is overdue!!)

So Mr. Red has no excuse because I know he's 100% healthy and that wound is not bothering him. Almost time to go back to work!

And I've already got my game plan --> we are going out into the large farming field across the road and I am just going to let him do his thing first. I want to get all that SILLY out of him, before I try to do anything constructive. 


I'm really tempted to go ride tonight because it's going to get to almost 50 degrees today (heat wave!!!) but I've gotta make myself hold out until his feet are done.


----------



## beau159 (Oct 4, 2010)

Okay. I couldn't help myself last night. I went riding. It was just too danged gorgeous outside! (although it cooled off really quick when the wind picked up)

I was prepared for Red to be a little firecracker monster. I rode once at an indoor arena in January before he got hurt, but I can't remember the last time I rode outside. Probably was early November. 

And he really wasn't all that bad!! I just wanted to walk the whole time, because the field we were walking in had patches of ice, and wasn't thawed completely (so there was a layer of frozen ground under the water and small layer of mud). 

I had to circle him now and then (basically a one-rein stop sort of thing) to keep him from going faster or acting silly, but all-in-all he did pretty dang good!

I was a bit worried when I caught him though, as his leg was VERY swollen. But I bet they had just been standing around all afternoon basking in the sun, and I bet he stocked up from that. Once I started walking him and riding him, the swelling went away 100%.

Tonight is going to be too [email protected]^ to ride, most likely, with sleet and rain/snow garbage. But hopefully tomorrow it will be decent. Sunday we're hauling to an indoor to ride and then he'll get a GOOD workout!


----------



## nvr2many (Jan 18, 2011)

:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:

So happy for you............. can ya tell???


----------



## lasso (Dec 21, 2012)

im sorry ill be praying for him


----------



## beau159 (Oct 4, 2010)

nvr2many said:


> :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:
> 
> So happy for you............. can ya tell???



I am super happy too. Glad to have him sound and well, with probably only a small scar to show for it.


----------



## xxdanioo (Jan 17, 2012)

Yikes. I had glanced at this thread before, but now that I'm dealing with almost an identical injury (only deeper), It's been really interesting reading through your thread. 

Glad your boy is healing so well, can't wait to see more pictures as it progresses!


----------



## beau159 (Oct 4, 2010)

xxdanioo said:


> Yikes. I had glanced at this thread before, but now that I'm dealing with almost an identical injury (only deeper), It's been really interesting reading through your thread.
> 
> Glad your boy is healing so well, can't wait to see more pictures as it progresses!


Aw. Sorry to hear that you had the unfortunate luck of a deeper injury. :-( I feel so very fortunate that Red didn't hurt anything vital. 

Yes, I will have to get more pictures the next time I clean his wound up. I've been going without a bandage now, with the Wonder Salve on, but the world is a giant mud mess at the moment because we keep going through these snowing days and then warm days!

It's hard to believe how fast it is shrinking now. Once it starts going, it just seems to go!


----------



## xxdanioo (Jan 17, 2012)

beau159 said:


> Aw. Sorry to hear that you had the unfortunate luck of a deeper injury. :-( I feel so very fortunate that Red didn't hurt anything vital.
> 
> Yes, I will have to get more pictures the next time I clean his wound up. I've been going without a bandage now, with the Wonder Salve on, but the world is a giant mud mess at the moment because we keep going through these snowing days and then warm days!
> 
> It's hard to believe how fast it is shrinking now. Once it starts going, it just seems to go!


I hear ya about the weather.. although it's been mostly blah all week, with not a lot of nice days. We just got a huge dump of snow. Is it expected to move on down there? Cause I'm sick of it up here! 

Walter's wound is only 9 days old, so it looks like I have a long while to go before we start going bandage-less. i just bought some back on track quick wraps to try, he is still pretty ouchie on his leg.


----------



## mammakatja (Nov 3, 2009)

Congrats on the first ride. It's surreal to get to ride them for the first time after a nasty injury isn't it. It was such a relief to be back on my girl after her nasty barb wire cut. Glad he didn't act too goofy. I envy your access to an indoor arena. Keep it up!!!


----------



## beau159 (Oct 4, 2010)

I think it's time for a photo timeline progression! (Sorry for the huge pictures. I shrank them all smaller, yet they still show up big?)


This was the day it happened. 












This was day 12, when I was having issues getting my bandage to stay on. 













This was day 13, showing the hunk of skin hanging there. 













Day 17, after I finally started getting the bandage to STAY!














Day 29, after the vet had been out a few days prior to cut off that hunko f skin. 














Day 46













Day 53













And ..................................

Last night was day 63 and we've been one entire week without a bandage. We're making progress now!


----------



## 6W Ranch (Aug 23, 2012)

What a difference since day 46. It shrunk a lot in 17 days. Flattened out, and growing hair right to the edge. Congrats on his healing. Looks like he won't even have a scar. Good job!


----------



## Roadyy (Feb 9, 2013)

Glad to see such an improvement from the first photo. I hope to see it continuing to heal.


----------



## mammakatja (Nov 3, 2009)

Look at those pretty pink edges. And beautiful flat scab. No need to bandage now. You are on in the home stretch of this injury. Good job!


----------



## beau159 (Oct 4, 2010)

Alrighty .... we are on day 71. 

I picked off the dirty crusties so that I could apply the Wonder Salve. 

Here's what it looked like after I cleaned it up.


----------



## xxdanioo (Jan 17, 2012)

How did you decide when to stop bandaging? Also, did your horse itch and bug it at all? I'm worried Walter will try and nibble at it if it's itchy and make things worse haha.


----------



## beau159 (Oct 4, 2010)

xxdanioo said:


> How did you decide when to stop bandaging? Also, did your horse itch and bug it at all? I'm worried Walter will try and nibble at it if it's itchy and make things worse haha.


I kept in close contact with my vet, and sent her photos every couple of days. Mostly, there had to be good granulation in the wound before we would even consider to stop bandaging it. 

The longer you keep it bandaged, the less it will scar. So I kept Red bandaged pretty long and it doesn't look like he's going to have much of a scar, because it is healing nice. 

I never noticed him trying to nibble at it or scratch at it. Granted, based on its location, it would have been hard for him to stand on 3 legs and reach around the chew on it!!! So that wasn't a problem. 

Really the only issue we are left with is now he is a booger at lifting that leg to let me pick out his feet. :evil: We had a mini "come-to-Jesus" about that last night, and he at least stood still, and picked it up quickly, and put it back down without trying to fall over. Baby steps.....


----------



## xxdanioo (Jan 17, 2012)

beau159 said:


> I kept in close contact with my vet, and sent her photos every couple of days. Mostly, there had to be good granulation in the wound before we would even consider to stop bandaging it.
> 
> The longer you keep it bandaged, the less it will scar. So I kept Red bandaged pretty long and it doesn't look like he's going to have much of a scar, because it is healing nice.
> 
> ...


Okay, I will bandage as long as I can then. We are only on week three, so still a way to go. I've seen him itch it, awkwardly, with and without the wrap on. We had left him alone in his stall unwrapped for ten mins, came back, and his nose was bloody (from proud flesh), and I've seen him do it in the arena, but it was bandaged. It's hilarious to watch, I must say.


----------



## beau159 (Oct 4, 2010)

Hmm. What are you putting on the wound right now?


----------



## sillyhorses (Sep 2, 2011)

Wow! Great job with that icky wound! It is healing up beautifully!


----------



## Critter sitter (Jun 2, 2012)

it looks Great Have you ever heard of Doc Underwoods Horse Med?
I swear by that stuff.
Grace had a bad cut on her leg and it was Pretty much healed in a month and hair back in 2 with no scar.


----------



## xxdanioo (Jan 17, 2012)

I think it's called Hyderm 1% cream. It's taken the proud flesh down- stinky wound, but it is working great.


----------



## beau159 (Oct 4, 2010)

Well it's been just over 3 months after Red hurt himself on January 16th. 

It is still shrinking (VERY slowly), but I guess progress is progress, right?


----------



## beau159 (Oct 4, 2010)

Oh and I guess I never posted the update from a vet visit!

About a month ago, I had the vet do a lameness and health evaluation on him, because I needed to start riding him for the barrel racing clinic coming up (it was last weekend) and I wanted to be sure he was ready. 

Red passed with flying colors.  She gave me the go ahead to start riding him. 

He leg still swells up a bit when he stands around, but if I get him moving, it goes down to almost nothing, so I think the exercise is good. 

I'm sure it's made healing of the wound slower, now that he's moving, but it's looking good and coming along.


----------



## FaydesMom (Mar 25, 2012)

Wonderful news. And I'm not sure if the exercise would slow the healing, or actually help. Healing needs blood flow, exercise gets the blood flowing, and the stretching of the healing flesh may keep it from getting thick and stiff. I don't know, but seems to make sense to me. 

In any case, congratulations on being back in the saddle!


----------



## xxdanioo (Jan 17, 2012)

It is looking great!  I have Walter's unwrapped now. We are going to the vet on Wednesday, so I will see what the vet says. 

I'm glad Red is sound to ride


----------



## mammakatja (Nov 3, 2009)

I think it looks great and if he's sound then go for it. I have yet another one I'm doctoring too. Almost two weeks ago we had a cold front moving in and they were all feeling their oats and started chasing each other. My greenie was on the receiving end of the chase and ran full speed up to a cattle panel, stepped through a lower square, broke the weld on the horizontal wire and then promptly stabbed himself with it as he yanked his ankle back out. It didn't look so bad at first but it was deep so now that the granulated tissue has filled it in and spread it out, it looks worse than the day it happened. It has flattened out though, and it's under control and I've been lightly riding him because after about a week, he showed absolutely no sign of lameness. I'm hoping the exercise will keep it from stiffening as well. Sigh....it never ever ends.


----------



## TruCharm (Jul 20, 2012)

This is very informative:
But I learned something new --> *COLD HOSE TREATMENT IS NOT ALWAYS GOOD FOR A WOUND.* As it can lead to worse proud flesh. 

In Red's case at this moment, since tissue is filling in, the vet told me that you should NEVER cold hose the wound at this point, nor even touch or rub it at all. Any stimulation to the current tissue and current proud flesh will make it grow even more. This is news to me because you always hear about the old cowboys saying "cold hose a wound". The vet said that before the wound fills with tissue, yes! Cold hosing is great. But once it starts filling in, then you have to stop the cold hose. 

She said just to keep it bandaged yet and I can continue to email her photos and we can keep tabs on his progress. 

She also said what ointment to put on will vary. If I see the wound raised higher than the surrounding skin, that's proud flesh and we need to suck it back. If the wound is flat to the skin, then I can put on the silver sulfate. 

Eventually, she said we'll do a dry bandage (no ointment at all) to help transition to using no bandage at all. She said we do want the wound to "dry up" because that is how it heals. 

So there was a lot of new information that I'd never really heard before, but she is fresh out of school from a great lameness vet clinic residency, so I trust her word 100%.

I will be changing the bandage tonight and maybe will get some photos up! 



Recently a 4 year old filly just had her leg baddly cut by a fence, silly thing tried to kick another horse and missed. But we have been cleaning it and well this is good to know so we don't ruin her leg. I'd always heard the same, cold hose a wound


----------



## beau159 (Oct 4, 2010)

And dropped Red off at the reining trainer today.



Can't wait for some private lessons and for him to learn a bunch!


----------



## xxdanioo (Jan 17, 2012)

How long was his leg swollen?


----------



## beau159 (Oct 4, 2010)

What do you mean? It has kinda been a little swollen throughout the whole process. In the beginning, I'm sure the no movement and hock bandage stocked things up. And now that its almost healed, there's still a tad bit of swelling but it almost completely goes away when I ride/exercise him and get him moving.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## xxdanioo (Jan 17, 2012)

beau159 said:


> What do you mean? It has kinda been a little swollen throughout the whole process. In the beginning, I'm sure the no movement and hock bandage stocked things up. And now that its almost healed, there's still a tad bit of swelling but it almost completely goes away when I ride/exercise him and get him moving.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


 
Well Walter's leg has stayed about the same degree of swollenness since the injury, and warm. He is on rotational turn out now, 1 day in, 1 day out in a pen alone, but the swelling hasn't come down much from activity. Just checking to see if this is normal haha. I am a worrywart!


----------



## beau159 (Oct 4, 2010)

Are you compression wrapping it? Red needed the hock bandage wrap, and then I would wrap his lower leg with a polo wrap. That REALLY helped control the swelling when he was stalled, and when he was first turned out.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## beau159 (Oct 4, 2010)

Well, I haven't update this thread in a while, because Red has not been with me!

He's spent the last 3+ weeks with a reining trainer, learning to be softer in the bridle, and to travel more balanced at the trot, and to learn the very basics of a spin and a flying lead change. I was up there for a lesson last week Sunday, and he's coming along. I'll be going up again tomorrow for a lesson, and then for a lesson on Saturday before I bring him home!

When I saw him last week, his wound seemed to look about the same. The trainer had been putting some salve on it almost every day but............

SHE RUBBED RUBBED RUBBED IT ON.

:shock:

Doing precisely what my vet said NOT to do. (regarding physically RUBBING the wound)

I honestly didn't even realize she had been rubbing, until it had been a minute or so and she was still down there by his wound. After she was done, I asked her if she always rubbed it like that. She said yes. I told her what my vet told me. She disagreed, saying that vets always disagree about rubbing a wound. (I even told her about cold hosing, and she said the same thing; that vets disagree on it.) She said she wouldn't do it if I did not want her to, and I asked her not to, but I guess I was kinda blown away that she still listened to the "old fashioned" vets. 

My vet is newly out of school, and newly finished a residency at a very respected Texas Equine Hospital. I trust her 100% with what she says. 

So...... I will be interested to see what his wound looks like tomorrow when I see him. 

I'll certainly get some pictures on here soon. 

The good news is that the swelling has become less and less! Now we just need to get that skin to finish healing over, and maybe by the end of the year we'll have hair!


----------



## xxdanioo (Jan 17, 2012)

I totally forgot to reply. His leg is no longer wrapped. Just healing over, warm hosing now when I'm out. It's shrunk a lot. He is on regular all day turn out again, yay! His leg is still swollen though. It decreases to almost normal after riding and hosing combinded. It has some new skin growth, and actually some hair coming back, and it looks like a light chestnut colour, not white! 

Vets are so different. Mine had not said to not rub it. When I was cleaning everyday it was with a small sponge and betadine scrub. I really enjoy comparing my wound to yours, in terms of what it looks like as it goes along. It sucks that it happened, but I feel like I have a wound buddy!


----------



## beau159 (Oct 4, 2010)

Wound buddies ..... I like that. ;-)

Yea, Red's would still swell too for a while, even though he was turned out. When I saw him at the trainers, he had already been tied in the cross ties for a while (the "patience tree" haha) and his leg was only swollen just a hair. Certainly much improved.


----------



## xxdanioo (Jan 17, 2012)

Oh good. I'm paranoid he will have a semi swollen leg forever haha.


----------



## beau159 (Oct 4, 2010)

Lol, I was paranoid about the same thing!!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## beau159 (Oct 4, 2010)

Okay, it's been just over 4 months since the injury. 

Here's how it looks!!!!!!!


----------



## xxdanioo (Jan 17, 2012)

It looks terrific!


----------



## beau159 (Oct 4, 2010)

Well the injury happened January 16th. 

It is now July 22nd. 

Only a sliver of the wound left to close up! It's so close!

Amazing how long it takes these things to heal.


----------



## Oxer (Jul 9, 2010)

Beau, do you suppose that the hair will ever grow back?


----------



## beau159 (Oct 4, 2010)

I'm not sure. Through the whole healing process it has been, until we've got to this last stretch. Looks like it might not. I guess we'll see!

I don't mind a scar so much, as long as he's sound in that leg, which he is!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Cacowgirl (Feb 19, 2011)

Glad to hear it went so well-and yes some leg injuries do take a long time to heal. Are you riding him yet? Or is that still in the future?


----------



## beau159 (Oct 4, 2010)

Cacowgirl said:


> Glad to hear it went so well-and yes some leg injuries do take a long time to heal. Are you riding him yet? Or is that still in the future?


Oh he's been cleared by the lameness vet since mid-April.  We've been riding lots. I just give that leg special cold treatment after every ride, because it did tend to swell just a tad. But even that has almost stopped happening completely (although I still cold hose or ice it). 

The last couple weeks though, we've been fighting a new problem completely unrelated to his hind leg injury
http://www.horseforum.com/horse-health/crooked-joints-7-yr-old-possible-224586/


----------

